# John Deere 630



## CircleM98 (Jan 2, 2017)

Im new in owning hay equipment and am in the process of finding equipment. Our John Deere dealer has several 630 moco's on their lot and was wondering if anyone knew much about them? I've got some properties with 12ft gates so I'm needing a narrower discbine to through. Any other mower that are good as well I'd look at. My boss has 3 926 moco's and that's all I've ever really mowed hay with. Our tractor could only really handle a 9ft discbine (85hp pto). any suggestions and thoughts help. Thanks!
-Caleb


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

JD 630s are very good machines.....don't think you could go wrong buying one. Personally though I would opt for a center pivot machine which would be an 830.....exact same machine as the 630 except that you can hydraulically swing the tongue to cut on either side of the tractor which allows you to cut back and forth in the field. Once you operate a center pivot mower you would never want to go back to a side pull.

Massey Ferguson/Hesston would be the other brand of mower conditioner I would look at. For a center pivot the 1366 is the model you would want.....can't remember what the model number of the side pull machine is. As far as which is better, the JD or MF/Hesston......I can't help you there as I'm trying to decide the same thing myself.


----------



## CircleM98 (Jan 2, 2017)

Thanks for the input. Dealer also has 730 moco. Wanting to stick more to green as John Deere dealer is about 5 miles away and has really good customer support


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Agree with center pivot and for another reason they have screwed up the tongue on these new mowers so they will travel directly behind the tractor. When folded you cannot make a left hand turn. If I make a hard left I will open the mower up as I turn and then fold it back up. I own a 630 and if I had known about the tongue I probably would have spent the extra for mid pivot. Other than that it has been a great mower and the first new one I have own.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

IH 1586 said:


> Agree with center pivot and for another reason they have screwed up the tongue on these new mowers so they will travel directly behind the tractor. When folded you cannot make a left hand turn. If I make a hard left I will open the mower up as I turn and then fold it back up. I own a 630 and if I had known about the tongue I probably would have spent the extra for mid pivot. Other than that it has been a great mower and the first new one I have own.


I have not had that happen to me. I was unaware that the condition existed. Have you talked with others that have experienced that condition?

I was trying to think about making a hard left.....I sometimes make one when I pull up to my home but I have never experienced that. And it has been towed to my place when I bought it but it was in the locked position so that it could not open.

That sounds odd IH.

Dawg, have you experienced this?

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

IH 1586, there has to be something wrong with your valves.....JD would be up to its elbows in lawsuits if that happened with any frequency. I thought about it more and I have taken extremely hard lefts backing my unit into the shed and that has never occurred. Better drop by your dealer and run that by them.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Wait a minute.....are you talking about mowing when the mower is trailing directly behind you? If so, JD suggests that you not mow in this position unless you are just trimming up in a straight line.

This is probably what you were speaking about. Sorry, my bad.

Regards, Mike


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Vol said:


> Wait a minute.....are you talking about mowing when the mower is trailing directly behind you? If so, JD suggests that you not mow in this position unless you are just trimming up in a straight line.
> 
> This is probably what you were speaking about. Sorry, my bad.
> 
> Regards, Mike


No, just talking about when transporting behind tractor, make left turn and tractor tire rubs on tongue sooner than one would like and I have found that opening it up I can turn sharper. Depends on tractor too as to how sharp you can turn as the td95d tires set further back in relation to drawbar compared to 4040.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

CircleM98 said:


> Thanks for the input. Dealer also has 730 moco. Wanting to stick more to green as John Deere dealer is about 5 miles away and has really good customer support


That's the key to a good color in my book, the customer support. Sounds like you got a winner!!

Larry


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

I have a MOCO 630 and I really like it. However I do not transport it any and only have one field that I harvest. Sharp turns are not a concern for me either in the field or transporting.


----------



## CircleM98 (Jan 2, 2017)

Thanks for the input. I talked to a sales guy at dealership about the 730 and said it was a one owner and in good shape. It had also been through shop and serviced and worked on for guy before he decided to trade


----------

